# Rocky Mountain Altitude 29er 2010er Modell (Video)



## baluhu (20. Mai 2009)

Da es erst im falschen Forum war hier nochmal für alle interessierten. Wir haben ein kleines Video in Riva mit Randy Mcinnis, International Manager von Rocky Mountain, gemacht in dem er das 2010 erscheinende 29er altitude präsentiert

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVWv_TViWog"]YouTube - BIKE EXPO presents Rocky Mountain the 29ers in Riva[/ame]


Hoffe der ein oder andere kann damit was anfangen.


----------



## lirumlarum (28. Mai 2009)

Gibts noch kein 29er von Rocky Mountain? Oo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

